# Piranha with white eyes??????



## magical trevor (Sep 13, 2004)

hi i have 10 red belly piranhas in a tank. had them for a year so far and not a single death intill this morning. i noticed that one of the piranhas had white eyes.Looked like a white catarax was growing on the eyes. it was also blind i recon because it was knocking into everything. i took the fish out and put it into a seprate tank. it died this morning. now it looks like another has white eyes also. does any1 know how i can treat this disease? urgent reply needed as i dont want to loose the whole pack. sorry but i dont have any pics







. the fish didnt have any other white spots or unusal markings. can any1 help?


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

sounds like a fungus of sorts. Do a water change and treat with a anti-bacterial agent. Look for something in the store that gets rid of fungus, fin and tail rot, or mouth rot. Make sure to follow the directions, that ought to do the trick.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

go get some stuff called FURAN -2 its made by aquarium pharm... make sure you take out your carbon out of your filter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and make sure you buy enough meds.. it is very expensive to use meds on a tank, but you cant go cheap otherwise the fungus will come back

mine have had it a few times, and nothing i used work except the furan-2


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Have you tested your ph and ammonia levels?


----------

